# unison für ftp?

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Kennt einer von euch ein Sync-Programm wie unison, das nen ftp-Server mit einem lokalen Verzeichnis abgleichen kann?

MfG, Libby

----------

## Qubax

have a look at lftp and especially at it's ...

verdammt, ich kann ja hier deutsch verwenden: also: lftp, und funktion mirror einmal ansehen. vielleicht ist es das, was du brauchst

----------

## l3u

Hmmm ... lftp macht das leider nicht so schalu wie unison, sondern nur in eine Richtung ... aber man kann ja nen lokalen Mirror anlegen und dann per unison den Mirror mit nem anderen Verzeichnis syncen. Danke jedenfalls :-)

----------

## anello

rsync sollte dazu in der Lage sein denke ich.

----------

## Qubax

mirror kann das in beide richtungen:

schau unter "mirror -R", aber du hast recht. dafuer ist's wahrscheinlich nicht gedacht ...

----------

## l3u

Es wird entweder in eine oder in die andere Richtung gespiegelt. Ein intelligentes Mergen wie bei unison geht leider nicht ...

@anello: Afaik kann rsync kein ftp

----------

## amne

Idee: Ftp mittels sys-fs/fuse mounten und dann "lokal" mit Unison arbeiten. Ich weiss aber nicht ob/wie gut das mit unison funktioniert. Ssh auf dem Rechner installieren kommt nicht in Frage?

----------

## l3u

Der Server, auf dem die Homepages liegen, die ich verwalte, hat leider kein ssh ... und ich hab da auch keinen Zugriff drauf, ich bin quasi "normaler" Kunde bei nem Webhoster. fuse schau ich mir mal an!

----------

## schmutzfinger

gftp hat bei Werkzeuge die Möglichkeit die beiden Seiten zu vergelichen. Ich befürchte aber das er das nicht rekursiv durch Unterverzeichnisse macht. Aber gftp läd nich blind runter/hoch. Es vergleicht Quelle und Ziel und macht einem dann sehr vernünftige Vorschläge. Probiers mal aus .. lässt sich schlecht erklären. Dummerweise kannste solchen GUI Kram nicht per cronjob machen.

----------

